# Another baby poo pic



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She is a peanut! I just saw this photo on Facebook!


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

She is a real cutie!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Aaawwww she's is just absolutely adorable!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_OMG....Hello Sivaro! It has been a long time. Your baby is just beautiful, but you have always bred high-quality toys. I have a white standard pup from our first breeding now and will start her show career next month. I love white poodles!_


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

This makes my head explode!!!! So cute!!! can't breathe!!!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> She is a peanut! I just saw this photo on Facebook!


OMG, who are you on my fb friends list ?


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

spoospirit said:


> _OMG....Hello Sivaro! It has been a long time. Your baby is just beautiful, but you have always bred high-quality toys. I have a white standard pup from our first breeding now and will start her show career next month. I love white poodles!_


Hey there SS, woohoo so you bred your own now too. You must point me to the piccies :aetsch:

Been ages since I was here, most are different ppl, wheres secreto gone?
Thankyou everyone else for the lovely comments, theres 3 more pups Im keeping so will get them pics up soon too.:amen:


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

OMG...I just want to squeeze her tight!!!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

She is just too cute for words!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Look at that pretty baby!! AGH now I want another poodle.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I can't stop looking at this baby! I commented before, but everytime I look at her, I want to hug her and place her on top of my standard's back so she can ride him around like a pony. Of course she will have a teeny-tiny cowboy hat.


----------



## oceanrose (Sep 10, 2011)

She is so adorable! I bet she'll do great in the show ring. Cuteness like that should be illegal!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

She is so teeny weeny and so cute!


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

That has got to be one of the cutest tings I have ever seen!!!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

lol Thankyou everyone for putting a smile on my face. I really needed that. Lovely comments. She is very tiny and a cute little button. I just love her so much. I have 3 others Im keeping from different litter, will get pics up of them this week some time. 

Thankyou everyone again for the lovely comments.


----------

